# Central London Meetup: Saturday 3rd February



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi All,

There will be a meetup as the thread title suggests, this Saturday 3rd February.

The meeting venue will be O'Neills King's Cross on Judd Street, which is located right on the corner. Please meet there at 13:30.

It's about a five minute walk from King's Cross St Pancras and around a ten minute walk from Euston Station.

We can get something to eat/drink and find a table.

If you want to come, please ideally tell me before Saturday in the thread. But if you aren't sure until the day, and then make a last minute decision that you want to come, that's coo, but please also update the main thread to say that you are coming. This will be very helpful for me.

Address: 73-77 Euston Road, Marleybone, London

Map below, click on the link:

https://www.oneills.co.uk/national-search/london/kings-cross/findus


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Bump. Come on London DP people.

Or non London people.

I think this could really benefit people that are feeling isolated and in need of solidarity.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Bump. Tomorrow!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Really good to meet with a fellow sufferer. I'm looking forward to the next one, where I hope some more people will turn up.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for coming. Hopefully more people will come and we expand this, because we both felt that being part of a support group/community will be good for both of us and follow sufferers I'm sure.

Pub was a little bit busy so going to change the venue for the next one. I have a few ideas in mind!


----------



## andy_goodchild (May 19, 2008)

Sadly I could not come, but would definitely love to come to the next meeting.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Andy...thanks for your comment. great to hear!

We are planning to do another meet up very soon....new thread will be created in the next couple of days.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Another meetup is happening on 24th March. Andy, hopefully you can make this one.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=85193


----------

